# How do I start my first build?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go to bateau.com and read every single one of the tutorials! After that look up some YouTube videos. If you still have questions we are here to help!


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> Go to bateau.com and read every single one of the tutorials! After that look up some YouTube videos. If you still have questions we are here to help!


Will it have skiff stuff


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Go to bateau.com and read every single one of the tutorials! After that look up some YouTube videos. If you still have questions we are here to help!




you and me are both confused...

"build" - is that building a boat,or is that rigging a boat ??

that term,it confuses me...seems like it confuses others too

think perhaps we could use a different term,if someone is rigging their boat,or restoring their boat ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Build usually means you are building from scratch. Restore, rebuild, modifying, rigging, build out ..... means you are playing with an existing hull. 

Either way the same info applies, and those tutorials are good tools.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

predacious said:


> you and me are both confused...
> 
> "build" - is that building a boat,or is that rigging a boat ??
> 
> ...


Okay, that is twice. Your point is noted. If you or anyone else is confused about the term "build" and can't figure out what the writer means by READING THE DAMN POST, get over it on your own time. If the OP is working or would like to work on a boat in any way, shape or form and dares to call it a build, I don't give a rat's butt. If this forum cares that much about semantics, we might as well light it on fire and walk away.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Tazza said:


> i have no prior knowledge and want to do my first build where do I start?


Back to our regular scheduled programming.

The first thing you have to do is find out what you want to build. Search bateau.com. Do a bunch of Google image searches for ply skiff, plywood skiff, homebuilt skiff, homebuilt microskiff, etc. Look at pics until you find something worth the work. Lots of plans and ideas are out there. You gotta find one you love to grind through a build. Otherwise, you'll end up being some dude selling a half finished project on Craigslist

Nate


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

predacious said:


> you and me are both confused...
> 
> "build" - is that building a boat,or is that rigging a boat ??
> 
> ...





firecat1981 said:


> Build usually means you are building from scratch. Restore, rebuild, modifying, rigging, build out ..... means you are playing with an existing hull.
> 
> Either way the same info applies, and those tutorials are good tools.


Does that mean you buy a hull then build the inside of the boat?


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

let me clarify this:

car guys use the term "build" - "I built a jeep",what the person did was install wheels,tires and a suspension lift

some motor guys use the term "build" - "i built that motor",what that person did was install a different cam shaft and lifters

"build a boat" - someone purchases a boat and installs rod holders,and electronics

i'm not belittling anyone - the term makes no sense...it's not semantics - it's quite confusing


now that's 3 times I've stated it...

let the beating begin...

I detailed my new jeep yesterday,does that mean I built it ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

These aren't cars, most of the terms you use for autos don't really transfer over. 

By the technical definition if my memory serves, I believe the USCG considers a "build" to either be a brand new built from scratch hull, or an older one that has at least 70% of it replaced or modified.

So Tazza, this means a build is one where you actually build the hull from scratch, or rebuild at least 70% of it, which leaves not much to work with.

If you are starting with a hull and just making some minor modifications, like adding electronics, grab bars, livewells, platforms, new outboard, a casting deck, painting .... then that's really more of a build out, refit, moding, modifying, rebuild....

Honestly as mentioned earlier, does it really matter, you'll be able to figure out what's going on by reading the thread. Some guys wax their hull and think they invented boating, some guys build from scratch and are very humble about it. The terminology while sometimes incorrect, is really more semantics to most who don't worry about such things, and just enjoy the read.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

I consider this a build. New floor, new transom, adding front and rear decks. Its a river boat turned microskiff. 

I would suggest looking thru your local craigslist and facebook marketplace for a boat that needs work. Unless your wanting to build a brand new boat from nothing? There are a few builds in " the bragging spot" on here to learn from.


----------



## Tazza (Jan 7, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> These aren't cars, most of the terms you use for autos don't really transfer over.
> 
> By the technical definition if my memory serves, I believe the USCG considers a "build" to either be a brand new built from scratch hull, or an older one that has at least 70% of it replaced or modified.
> 
> ...


where would I buy a hull


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the best places to look is craigslist.com, just type in project. Unless you are talking a new hull, but most manufacturers won't sell a bare hull anymore as the real money is in the packages.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tazza said:


> where would I buy a hull


Here is a project that you could consider, this particular ad doesn't have pics, but it has been listed on Craigslist a few times and the previous posts had photos so if you contact the owner he could probably email/txt you some pics. Most of the inside grinding has been complete, and it comes with a trailer and a few sheets of what looked like nidacore from the photos, plus it's $200...

https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5942719605.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

yobata said:


> https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5942719605.html


Careful, it says no title! There are tons of hulls out there, the Johnson/mitchel/fibercraft.... hulls are all over the place.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree firecat, I just wanted to show an example of what was available thru craigslist. Tanzania, maybe go the John boat route, there are quite a few with motor and trailer for under $1000


----------

